# Maggie Glezer book



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

A Blessing of Breads by Maggie Glezer.. Any thoughts on this one? Do any of you have it?

I can get it for 80% off... $9.49 Canadian right now.. I know for the price I should probably go for it but I have a few other cookbooks I've bought because they were low-priced and have regretted it afterwards.. So thought I'd come and check with you all first!
Thanks


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I have Artisan Baking Across America. It's a James Beard award winner, and I enjoy it very much.


----------



## ancameni (Jul 13, 2006)

I have this book and have used it lots of times. There are so many recipes in there that i liked,that i did not where to start. I use it at least once a week.
I can recommend the Czernovitzer Challah and Breadsmith Challah (my daughters favorite) Also the Rosca Reinada and the egyptian cheeserolls. 
I could go on and on.
The instructions are easy to follow and you will get the results as well as some lessons and stories.
Get the book, you won't regret it.

ancameni


----------

